# Help 90% done converting an electric heater into a heat pump system... but stuck



## Ingallspw (7 mo ago)

I am turning my electric heater / ac unit into a heat pump system but in stages. First stage is just having it work like a regular AC. I have installed a 2.5 Goodman Heat Pump GSZ140301, New coils and lines, vacuumed to 200 microns and it held, and let out the freon in to the system.

The electric part will be easy (I said to myself) but I'm freegin out. The main power is complete. It's the dumb low voltage.

My old system has a heat/ac switch along with a fan switch directly on the unit. But for some reason I'm panicked and can't figure out how to wire the low voltage to just get the AC to kick on.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Ingallspw (7 mo ago)




----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

jumper R to Y at the stat and see if that works. Basically in a heat pump system during a call for cool: the stat switches "R"(24vac) to the "y" (cooling) to the fan coil relay which: energizes "g" for fan relay in cool mode and then "Y"(cool) and Blue24vac com connect to outdoor unit to start compressor . nothing else to it until temperature is satisfied at stat and yellow is deenergized. only oddball is if default for out door is heat or cool. if its hot then your o/b needs to be reversed


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Ingallspw said:


> View attachment 995
> 
> I am turning my electric heater / ac unit into a heat pump system but in stages. First stage is just having it work like a regular AC. I have installed a 2.5 Goodman Heat Pump GSZ140301, New coils and lines, vacuumed to 200 microns and it held, and let out the freon in to the system.
> 
> ...


c,y,w,r are the only low voltage connections at this unit: red is 24vac, C is 24vac com, yellow is the cooling relay and W is the heat relay. you have to run the o/b from the stat to the condenser to power the reversing valve in a heat call usually. do you really know what your doin g cause its basic heat pump configuration


----------



## Ingallspw (7 mo ago)

Steven123cool, 
Right on! I did get it going.
What threw me was the unit has a few second delay before it kicked on the condenser (outside unit in cooling mode) instead of instantly coming on. I just had it in my head I was doing something wrong. 
I appreciate your advice and double checking me brain!


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

I sorry to imply you didn’t know what you were doing. Obviously you know your shit. I bet “heat” is the default for the Heat-pump you have, the delay was and is probably the reversing valve switching over, They do the heat default is in case it gets stuck or fails, at least you have heat, no heat can be a safety issue in some climates.


----------

